# Joe Maloof thinks the Kings can win 65 games



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

How likely is that?


----------



## tenkev (Jun 12, 2002)

If nobody gets injured thats about what I'd expect.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

they won 61 last year and now they are even better.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

They might do it....


----------



## SLiM9287 (Jul 2, 2002)

I think they can


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

I think they can, but personally I don't want to.


----------



## Wiggum (Jul 29, 2002)

Well...

They won 61 games last year, and 28 of the 82 games they played were without Chris Webber. Take that into account, plus Keon Clark, plus Bibby's year of experience with the Kings...

It's possible.


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

It is possible, IF they don't have serious injuries. "Possible and probable" are interesting words.


----------



## Wiggum (Jul 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TheRifleman</b>!
> It is possible, IF they don't have serious injuries. "Possible and probable" are interesting words.


Yes, that's true. IF everything goes well, 65 wins is probable. But, as it is, it's just possible, because we all know not everything's gonna go to plan.


----------



## untitled (Jun 22, 2002)

i predict 70-12 season lol


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

if they have no serious injuries. they could do it. Taking the Lakers to the last game could do wonders for them. Adding Clark could help as well. He can play some center and pf. Save Divac and pollard and weber more for the playoffs.


----------



## Thrilla (Jun 8, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> if they have no serious injuries. they could do it. Taking the Lakers to the last game could do wonders for them. Adding Clark could help as well. He can play some center and pf. Save Divac and pollard and weber more for the playoffs.



Save Webber and Pollard for the playoffs?

I do agree.....keep Divac fresh for the PO's. Hes getting older, and they will need him at his best against the Lakers. However, Pollard and Webber have nothing to worry about. Both are young enought, that you dont have to decrease their minutes. Clark is better than Pollard......if anything, Id understand a lil if you said save Clark......


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Unfortunately it is a possiblity. Of course, the Cavs making the playoffs is a possibilty. I do not think they will win 65 games, but they could win 60 again.

Clark will not be as good for them as some people think, he is an Eastern Conference player and will probably be forgotten about in the West.

And Bibby will be averaging almost the same numbers he did last year, because he is not a second or first option on the Kings.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

With a better front court rotation and more experience playing together and now that Bibby has found his role with the team,they are most definitly a threat for 65 wins. This is going to be the most dangerous regular season team this year. The team with the 2nd most wins...The Mavs...will probably be 5-6 wins behind them.


----------

